# Need everyone's prayers tonight



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

If everyone could say a prayer for my three foster babies tonight I would greatly appreciate it. They are currently in the hospital with parvo. The fourth is still here with me but I may have to take her in as well.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Fingers, paws crossed







....keeping the puppers and you in my prayers. Keep the faith.


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

You will all be in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh no-these babies?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post657601

Did they give you all the precautions for other dogs?

Maybe post in Health or General Rescue-I know there are people who have dogs/puppies with parvo who have done well and are knowledgeable about all aspects. Just realized-hey, you may be one of those people. 

Please keep us posted. Will be thinking of you and those puppies. 

Take care!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Healing thoughts going your way. 

Will be thinking of the young ones. Please keep us updated, and hang in there.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Keeping you in my thoughts. let us know how things go.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Prayers and positive healing thought for the babies


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, the poor darlings.

We will be saying special prayers for all of you tonight.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Will keep you and the pups in my thoughts. Hope they pull through ok!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Sending good thoughts for the cute puppers!


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes Jean it is those babies. Thanks for all the support guys. This is really tough. To top it all off the "vet" that looked at them yesterday said they were fine and when I called him this evening to try to bring them in he recommended that I give them pedialyte and call him on Monday. Taking a deep breath..... I'm not sure if I will be able to rescue anymore since my house and yard are contaminated


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Sending Prayers !


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you and prayers.


----------



## Rugs (Jul 14, 2004)

Sending lots of prayers.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Fingers and paws crossed here for a speedy recovery for your pups. They are soo precious and are lucky to have a safe place.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh i am so sorry to read this. adding more good thought energy for these babies. and you too! take care, many blessings.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I am praying for them also. Sounds like YOU caught it early (not the vet) and hopefully they will bounce back quickly. How long does it stay in your yard??


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Six months I think, maybe longer. I need to find out for sure.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Prayers from us headed your way!


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

Sending prayers for the little cuties. My dog Rocket had Parvo when he was a puppy. He beat it. It can be done! Good luck!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers for healing from us.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm so sorry, sending good thoghts your way. 

What a nightmare..........


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

Keeping you and the little ones in my prayers... I'm so glad that you caught it early.
Not sure if this info will help:
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/canine_parvovirus.html


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

lots of thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sending good thoughts to the pups.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Poor little guys, sending prayers there way.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

thinking of you and those gorgeous pups. Lots of prayers.

Di


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

I hope your pups will make a speedy recovery. I will be thinking about all of you.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

Hope they'll bounce back soon!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Hoping that the babies are doing better this morning!!!


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Wanted to give an update. Two of the pups seem to be coming around very well. The b/t is still struggling but is hanging in there. Thanks to everyone for their support.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad to hear some good news! Hope the other one comes around soon!


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is a picture of "Shy" the little girl that is still having a really hard time. Please keep them all in your thought tonight and say a special prayer for our Shy girl. Thanks.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

OHHHHHHHHH! She is my favorite-she reminds me of my sweet psycho Ilsa. She'll get better-and I'll be keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Now I have a fourth pup starting to show symptoms. I have a call in to the vet to try and get her admitted.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

The fourth pup has been admitted. Shy, is not doing well at all. At this point she is nonresponsive. Cash is kinda on the fence. The white pup, Angel, is doing well. She is alert and has started eating again. Keep them all in your thoughts. White Paws is doing everything possible for them and the team of vets is commited to saving them.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm so sorry. You and your gang are in my thoughts and my prayers.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh, the poor little ones. I'm sending them more healing thoughts.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Bless there little hearts, sending healing thoughts there way


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Spoke with the vet this morning. Three of the pups will be coming home this afternoon. Shy will be staying as she is still not responding to treatment. I will keep updating as I know what is going on with her. Thanks again for all the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

thanks for the update.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Keeping all of you in our prayers. We have our paws crossed and said a small puppy prayer prior to AM feeding.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Keeping all the puppers and you in my prayers and a special prayer for little Shy.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

thanks for the update....you and the pups remain in my thoughts and prayers..


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

So happy to hear some are going home. Keeping shy in our thoughts.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Wanted to update on the pups. The three that came home yesteraday are doing well. All are eating and playing just like normal pups. The other little girl, Shy, is not doing well at all. I spoke to the vet this morning and he told me that this is her worst day yet. We aren't giving up on her so please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Will do! Glad the other puppers are doing well.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

my thoughts are with you guys and i'm definitely keeping shy in my thoughts. i hope she's able to turn it around and pull through.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh Angie! I just read this thread! I am in tears here... I cannot believe it... I will keep you all in my prayers, girl. Is parvo limited to pups or can your adult puppers get it? I am not real familar with it..
Big hugs to you all.... (((((Angie and clan))))))


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

Good thoughts, hugs and prayers to little Shy!


----------



## JonathonsGrandma (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm so glad 3 of them are home and eating and playing again.I'll be saying extra prayers for little Shy and hope she's better soon and home with her brothers and sisters.


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Angie,

Greetings from this part of the world.

I'm glad that the three puppies who came home are doing well.

You can be sure that I'll pray for Shy!!! Hope she'll make it, too!!!!!!!!

Regards,
Leika 11, Philippines


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

It is with great sadness that I write this update. Our Shy girl passed over the bridge last night. I did not know her very long but she will forever have a piece of my heart. Rest now sweet Shy, your suffering is through. My the Lord hold you close.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

i'm so sorry. you're in my thoughts.

RIP Shy


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

How sad!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh....I am so sorry.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. She was a very pretty girl.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my I just saw this!!!!

I am so sorry about Shy. In the short time I read all the posts and saw her pic I was pulling for her. 

At least the others are okay.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry to hear this....thank you so much for giving her the best chance she could have ever hoped for at a good life.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the support. White Paws GSR has done an amazing job helping these babies. It would not have been possible without their support. They have made a huge financial sacrifice to see their commitment to the pups through. Now I must be the bearer of bad news once again. Cash, the male pup, has been readmitted to hospital. Unfortunatly the Dr. is not optimistic about his recovery. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hang in there Cash!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Very sorry to hear about Shy. I hope Cash pulls through, poor guy.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Run Free, little Shy. 

That is such an appropriate memorial photo, looking away into the distance ... 

Thank you so much to you and the medical staff for working so hard.

Will be pulling for young Cash. Come on, Cash! You can do it!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Angie, I am so sorry about Shy.







I am sending my prayers for Cash and hoping he pulls through.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

cash is in my thoughts....i'm pulling for him. hope he does well, this is a lot to deal with for you, i hope you're OK.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

So sorry to hear about shy and praying for Cash


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about Shy....

I hope Cash pulls through.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Lil' Shy.

Thank you Angie and White Paws for giving her a chance at a good life. Run free little girl.

Paws and fingers crossed for a good outcome for Cash.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about little Shy









Keeping Cash in our thoughts.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Cash lost his battle last night. He was an amazing boy that I will never forget. Thanks again for all the support. I pray that someday there will be no more suffering for babies that didn't ask to be born but because of carelss people they paid the price.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm very sorry that Cash and Shy didn't make it.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear these little pups passed.








Little Shy and Cash


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

They are safe and free from illness. RIP to my cute, sweet coats!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Cash.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh no....... I am so sorry.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

OMG. What a sweet face. I am so sorry.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Such terrible news. I'm saddened to hear of the loss of Shy and Cash. They were very handsome indeed. Jean's right, that sweet face of Cash showed much promise. I'm glad that the others have made it. I'm sure it brings you solace. My hat's off to you and the vets for the commitment you've shown them.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ShellyGI am praying for them also. Sounds like YOU caught it early (not the vet) and hopefully they will bounce back quickly. How long does it stay in your yard??


The virus can live in soil for up to 7 years


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

So SO SORRY to hear about Shy and Cash RIP SWEET ONES


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Because of the fact that this virus is so deadly and easily spread, I will not be bringing in any fosters or holding for transport for a very long time. I will not be able to help with transport either, since my truck is contaminated as well. I will still be lurking around the rescue boards and if there is any way that I can be of assistance just let me know.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

i'm so sorry. RIP Cash.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Poor sweet baby.

dd


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so sorry..Run free little cash


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Angie,

Please accept my sympathy in this loss.

Good thoughts and prayers are on their way.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Precious Cash. 

I am so sorry to learn that Cash has gone to join his little sister Shy. 

Be strong. We are here with you and sharing in your loss. 

I definitely second your hopes for the end of suffering for these pure little beings at the hand of Man's ignorance and carelessness.

Be At Peace, Cash. Well he will have Snow Princess watch over him and Shy now ...


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

How are the 2 pups doing?


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

The two remaining girls seem to be doing well. Angel, the white pup, still has a bit of a cough. I believe both will be just fine. They are full of energy and eating well. I can't wait to see them in six months! I believe White Paws will be picking them up on Tues. I will miss them! Thanks again for all the support during this difficult time.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

hugs for the 2 pups and Angie!


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

i just read this and its so sad, i wish people wouldnt bring pups in this world like this so irresponsibly. you were there angel while they were here, im so sorry you have to go through this. im praying for the two remaining babies. good luck


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, this is just so heartbreaking, I'm so sorry little Shy & Cash didn't make it.















Rest in Peace Sweet Babies!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh Angie we are so sorry about the loss of the puppies. We were pulling for them. I have to say it takes a great person to take in unknown babies, love them and take care of them. This time it has come at a loss for you with the contamination and yet you are waiting eagerly to get back into the rescue. That is what make you a great person.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

The two surviving girls are going to White Paws tomorrow. I want to say thanks to them for helping these two survive. White Paws is an amazing organization. Nancy is personally driving 8 hours to pick them up!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, of all the rescues I had worked with fundraising they are the creme of the crop. I am proud to say I work with them!!
Thanks for everything Angie!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am SO sorry Angie- I am just getting over here and reading all your updates.. I know these pups had your heart. Thank you so much for everything you did. Thank you White Paws for your commitment to these babes as well. Both of you guys are awesome. RIP Cash and Shy.. You were loved...


----------

